# [OT]ATI soddisfazioni personali

## RockSteady

```
$ glxgears

7135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1427.000 FPS

9350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1870.000 FPS

8264 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1652.800 FPS

8240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1648.000 FPS

8266 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1653.200 FPS
```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Coi driver closed o open? Con che scheda?

----------

## RockSteady

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Coi driver closed o open? Con che scheda?

 

cosa significa closed o open???

ho una radeon 9000 mobility

stamattina sono riuscito a fare d meglio

```
$ glxgears

10286 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2057.200 FPS

10632 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2126.400 FPS

10665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2133.000 FPS

9803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1960.600 FPS

10668 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2133.600 FPS

9816 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1963.200 FPS

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

X fornisce i driver open source solo fino ad un certo chipset (r150, mi pare) e per le schede più nuove invece bisogna fare ricorso ai driver closed source direttamente forniti da ATI.

Ma a giudicare da scheda e prestazioni direi che hai su quelli di X.

Complimenti per le prestazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

ciao!

interessa particolarmente sapere quali drivers hai messo su anche a me!!!!

sono appaena entrato in possesso di una bestia portatile con una ATI Radeon Mobilty 9700  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee

----------

## RockSteady

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ciao!
> 
> interessa particolarmente sapere quali drivers hai messo su anche a me!!!!
> 
> sono appaena entrato in possesso di una bestia portatile con una ATI Radeon Mobilty 9700       
> ...

 

hey ciao certo che te lò dico

```
emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.9.0.ebuild
```

ho un kernel 2.6.7rc3 non so se questo influisce ma te lò dico lò stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## ares

I 3.7.1-r1 vanno decisamente meglio, io con la 8500 faccio sui 2600/2700

----------

## emix

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

12707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2541.400 FPS

13697 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2739.400 FPS

13697 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2739.400 FPS

13658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2731.600 FPS

13697 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2739.400 FPS
```

AthlonXP 2100+ con Radeon 8500 retail BBA con ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1.

----------

## X-Drum

grazie a tutti per aver postato drivers & "bench" appena possibile installero sulla bestia gentoo!!! sno stracontento di sto portatile (acer aspire 1620) è una bestia!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

[ot]

15'' xga tft lcd

P4 @3.2Ghz

Ati mobility radeon 9700 64mb

ram 512mb ddr 333

hd 60gb uata100 (strano ma chi se ne frega)

dvdrw-dual format

firewire

irda

802.11g

lan

modem(futile ma ormai lo mettono ovunque)

cardubus II & III

[/ot]

sbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaav

----------

## HunterD

Attenzione lui parla di una Radeon mobility quindi direi che i risultati sono buoni , anche io con una 8500 che stà sul mio desktop sono intorno ai 2600/2700 !!

----------

## X-Drum

eh si in linea di massima tutte le GPU mobili non rendono come quelle per fissi....

cmq va bene

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  sno stracontento di sto portatile (acer aspire 1620) è una bestia!!! 
> 
> 

 

BASTARDO,ti sei fatto regalare un portatile?!?!?!?!?!?!?!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sorchino

Flame mode on:

41880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8376.000 FPS

41725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8345.000 FPS

41304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8260.800 FPS

41750 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8350.000 FPS

41816 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8363.200 FPS

41502 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8300.400 FPS

40511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8102.200 FPS

Nvidia rox

Flame mode off:

Con una 5900XT leggermente overclockata (sale anche di più, ma la sto risparmiando causa troppo calore sti giorni..)

Davvero felice di esser ripassato a nvidia, con ati ut2004 e nwn eran quasi ingiocabili invece adesso a 1280x1024 dettagli al massimo è tutto ovviamente fluidissimo

----------

## RockSteady

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Flame mode on:
> 
> 41880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8376.000 FPS
> 
> 41725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8345.000 FPS
> ...

 

ottimo   :Smile: 

ma qui stiamo parlando di ATI   :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ciao!
> 
> interessa particolarmente sapere quali drivers hai messo su anche a me!!!!
> 
> sono appaena entrato in possesso di una bestia portatile con una ATI Radeon Mobilty 9700       
> ...

 

Con una ATI 9700 su portatile, scordati l'accelerazione 3d sotto linux  :Sad: 

Questo e' quello che ho capito visitando il forum di www.rage3d.com nella sezione linux.

Ciao!

----------

## consdel

è normale che con una 7500LE utilizzando i drivere di xfree e i DRM del 2.6 ottenga 721 fps?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *consdel wrote:*   

> è normale che con una 7500LE utilizzando i drivere di xfree e i DRM del 2.6 ottenga 721 fps?

 

Se e' una mobility si.

----------

## consdel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *consdel wrote:*   è normale che con una 7500LE utilizzando i drivere di xfree e i DRM del 2.6 ottenga 721 fps? 
> 
> Se e' una mobility si.

 

è da desktop

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BASTARDO,ti sei fatto regalare un portatile?!?!?!?!?!?!?!   

 

si cioè no!

nel senso nn l'ho chiesto io quando me'lhan dato ci sono rimasto male!!!!!

non me lo aspettavo!!! è fikissmo (lol mi sento una merda  :Razz: )

----------

## blacksword

Ati radeon 9200 mobility 64 ddr su centrino 1400 con i ati-drivers 3.8.0-r1

raf@ciupaciups raf $ glxgears

7859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1571.800 FPS

10734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2146.800 FPS

10782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2156.400 FPS

10751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2150.200 FPS

10738 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2147.600 FPS

10778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2155.600 FPS

10728 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2145.600 FPS

10737 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2147.400 FPS

10725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2145.000 FPS

10757 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2151.400 FPS

10718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2143.600 FPS

10704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2140.800 FPS

----------

## kaosone

mm scusate l'ot ma mi sono insospettito

ecco i miei bench con una 4200 

```

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone#]nvclock -s                

NVClock v0.7

Card:           nVidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200

Card number:    1

Memory speed:   580.500 MHz

Core speed:     330.750 MHz

[kaosone@nazgul][~$]glxgears 

17251 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3450.200 FPS

20124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4024.800 FPS

20110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4022.000 FPS

20112 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4022.400 FPS

20179 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4035.800 FPS

20094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4018.800 FPS

```

ora che ci penso e' un po' pochino

se non ricordo male con debian facevo 1/3 in piu   :Sad: 

qualcuno sa se e' normale?

----------

## kaosone

sembra essersi un po' ripresa 

```

28608 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5721.600 FPS

28952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5790.400 FPS

28981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5796.200 FPS

28972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5794.400 FPS

28981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5796.200 FPS

```

quando avro' dei dissipaatori per le ram tirero' un po' anche la memoria

il problema che togliendo la ventolina dalla scheda video non sono piu' raffreddate le memorie   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

sono frustrato... sul mio athlon XP 2800+ con una VECCHIA geforce 2/GTS e con Xfree ottenevo risultati del genere:

```
7539 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1507.800 FPS

7541 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1508.200 FPS

7542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1508.400 FPS

7525 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1505.000 FPS
```

e non mi potevo lamentare dopotutto...

ora ho Xorg e una Ati Radeon 9600 (che sotto windows gira almeno il doppio meglio della mia vecchia nvidia) e ottengo una schifezza del genere:

```
3785 frames in 5.0 seconds = 757.000 FPS

3848 frames in 5.0 seconds = 769.600 FPS

3850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 770.000 FPS

3851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 770.200 FPS

3850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 770.000 FPS
```

quest'ultimi con gli ati-drivers 3.11.1

eppure sul mio portatile (un centrino 1.5 ghz e una ati radeon mobile 9200), ottengo risultati di tutto rispetto...

dove sbaglio?

ovviamente su tutti e due ce' un kernel gentoo 2.6 e su tutti ottengo

```
# glxinfo | grep irect

direct rendering: Yes
```

----------

## HexDEF6

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove sbaglio?
> 
> 

 

nel considerare glxgears un benchmark!

comunque i driver ati sotto linux sono ancora decisamente immaturi.. e le prestazioni sono solo uno dei problemi: non si possono avere 2 sessioni X contemporanee (cosa che uso molto spesso) problemi vari con dga... ecc.

Ciao!

----------

## pascalbrax

non lo considero un benchmark affidabile  :Smile: 

ma anche vedendo i vari giochi (NWN: Neverwinter va a scatti, quake3 non parte del tutto, l'unico che si salva e' ut2004) noto un forte calo di prestazioni.

ho provato un po' di tutto, ma non riesco ad avere prestazioni "decenti".

----------

## mouser

Io ho un portatile Centrino 1,6 con ATI Mobility Radeon 9000.

Se ho capito bene mi conviene mettere i close-driver, o mi sono sbagliato?

Thanx

mouser

----------

## [hammerfall]

Portatile amilo d p4 2Ghz 512Mb ram ddr Radeon 9000 Mobile 64mb ram (proprietaria)

```
root@Valhalla ~ # glxgears

4449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 889.800 FPS

4744 frames in 5.0 seconds = 948.800 FPS

4710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 942.000 FPS

4741 frames in 5.0 seconds = 948.200 FPS

4748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 949.600 FPS

```

Uso i driver ati closed. 

Un'avvertenza: avete controllato se il sistema vi ha visto tutta la ram della

scheda? un tempo c'era un bug per cui utilizzava solo 16mb e cio' puo'

influire sulle prestazioni..

----------

## silian87

```

gbash-2.05b$ glxgears

455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 91.000 FPS

280 frames in 6.0 seconds = 46.667 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.000 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.000 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.000 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.000 FPS

280 frames in 6.0 seconds = 46.667 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.000 FPS

```

radeon mobility 9600 on ppc   :Laughing: 

Quando mi va bene arriva a vavolosi picchi da 120....

Per una scheda cosi' quale dovrebbe essere un valore corretto?

----------

## gufodotto

primo post sul forum gentoo!!!   :Sad:  e gia' son triste, ho appena scoperto leggendo la pagina prima che ati non supporta ancora la mobility 9700 su linux... sigh... i miei punteggi con glxgears son miserrimi...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# opengl-update xorg-x11
> 
>  * Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

e' cambiato qualcosa da allora? no eh?Last edited by gufodotto on Fri Aug 27, 2004 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paperp

[OT]..non ricordo dove ma tempofa lessi di una versione commerciale di un server grafico X per linux che supportava l'accellerazione 3D sotto ATI , mi sapete raggualgiare??

Ciaouzz...  :Razz: 

----------

## Thundah

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1455.200 FPS

7730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1546.000 FPS

7741 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1548.200 FPS

7742 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1548.400 FPS

```

ATI RADEON 9200 128 MB

----------

## gufodotto

 *paperp wrote:*   

> [OT]..non ricordo dove ma tempofa lessi di una versione commerciale di un server grafico X per linux che supportava l'accellerazione 3D sotto ATI , mi sapete raggualgiare??
> 
> Ciaouzz... 

 

update: ora, sembra che dopo un'N-esima ricompilazione del 2.6.8-r1, i driver ati abban riconosciuto la mia scheda (9700), anche se non dovrebbe esser supportata... questi son i nuovi risultati, c'e' un miglioramento di dieci volte, niente male, comunque, mi aspettavo un tantinello di piu'...

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fgl_glxgears
> 
> 2019 frames in 5.0 seconds = 403.800 FPS
> 
> bash-2.05b#
> ...

 

anche tuxracer non sembra andare piu' veloce che sul mio desktop con geforce 440mx  :Question: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Io invece , mi sento davvero frustrato............

2149 frames in 5.0 seconds = 429.800 FPS

3040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.000 FPS

3023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 604.600 FPS

3032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 606.400 FPS

3041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.200 FPS

3036 frames in 5.0 seconds = 607.200 FPS

E di solito ne fa la meta'...........

Radeon 7000 32MB  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vi chiedo semplicemente AIUTO!!!!

Potrei fare qualcosa???

----------

## possi

ecco qui i miei con una ati 9000 64mb mobile

possi@Scorpio possi $ glxgears

10324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.800 FPS

10320 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.000 FPS

10318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2063.600 FPS

10320 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.000 FPS

10322 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.400 FPS

10325 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2065.000 FPS

10321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.200 FPS

driver open ovviamente 

 :Wink: 

ciaps

----------

## possi

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Io ho un portatile Centrino 1,6 con ATI Mobility Radeon 9000.
> 
> Se ho capito bene mi conviene mettere i close-driver, o mi sono sbagliato?
> 
> Thanx
> ...

 

io ho un portatile con le stesse caratteristiche e mi van di gran lunga meglio gli open..

Ciao

----------

## [hammerfall]

scusate l'ignoranza, ma per driver open quale intendete? i driver compresi nel kernel??

----------

## lake

Io ho un portatile P4 2800 HT e skeda video una ATI 9600 mobile 128MB

```

$ glxgears

17350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3470.000 FPS

16727 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3345.400 FPS

18711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3742.200 FPS

19081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3816.200 FPS

17936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3587.200 FPS

17564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3512.800 FPS

18940 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3788.000 FPS

18043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3608.600 FPS

18385 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3677.000 FPS

```

----------

## mouser

 *possi wrote:*   

> io ho un portatile con le stesse caratteristiche e mi van di gran lunga meglio gli open..
> 
> 

 

Come si chiama il pacchetto da emergiare?????

Thanxx

mouser

----------

